# Reporting dodgy pet shops



## saz1980 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there,

We have just visited a pet shop in King's Lynn that sells fish primarily and a small reptile section.

We just witnessed an extremely emaciated Leopard gecko in the store. The animal doesn't have much longer than 12 hours left and its too far gone to be saved.

Animals die, of course. That can't be avoided, but unfortunately the animal is still on display and FOR SALE.

When I pointed out that the animal is 'on the way out', the owner laughed and said, "It's okay he's just dropped his tail, he's fine." When we explained that we keep and breed hundreds of geckos every year, so know what we are talking about, he immediately became incredibly aggressive and shood us out of the shop. 

We managed to get a photos of the gecko in question, and we feel strongly enough about it to report it. As we live in Australia and are here on holiday visiting family, we aren't sure who to report them to.

I appreciate that nothing will probably come of it, but I still want to report it.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am hearing this all too often. 
from many sources. 

you should report the business to the R S P C A . other than them 
i dont know any other animal wellfare that holds the powers they do.
they are near police....

ppl please report and tell your friends about all these dodgy places selling reps and other things. :censor::censor::devil:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

The local council would be the people to go to as they are ones that grant the licence to the shop.


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Ozgi,


----------



## saz1980 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, will report the shop to both


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

CrazyWolf84 said:


> I am hearing this all too often.
> from many sources.
> 
> you should report the business to the R S P C A . other than them
> ...


 
the RSPCA don't have any powers, they're just a charity. You need to report anything to the council and the council only.


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok well i thought they did, ( have powers )
as when they go to a house that has been reported to them,
being able to take any ill treated / unhealthy animals from the prmises would seem like power.
i would have thought that shops are not an exception.

power or not ?


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I assume the Rspca will have the same amount of power as the Sspca in scotland. 
Our pet shop has been reported, and the Sspca were down investigating the very next day. Was a waste of their time though, apparently it was just someone who had a grudge against the shop trying to give us a bad name because there was nothing wrong. 

Point is, the Rspca would be worth phoning. They take things like this seriously.


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

CrazyWolf84 said:


> ok well i thought they did, ( have powers )
> as when they go to a house that has been reported to them,
> being able to take any ill treated / unhealthy animals from the prmises would seem like power.
> i would have thought that shops are not an exception.
> ...


they do have powers they just cant do some things without the polices consent 
has no one seen animal 24 7? lol x


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

CrazyWolf84 said:


> ok well i thought they did, ( have powers )
> as when they go to a house that has been reported to them,
> being able to take any ill treated / unhealthy animals from the prmises would seem like power.
> i would have thought that shops are not an exception.
> ...


 
they're not allowed to, but a lot of people think they can do it so they don't tell them to sling it; they just accept that they have power. They've no more power than the Salvation Army have.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

And the rspca know nothing about reptiles, and probably wouldnt know if they were unhealthy or being kept wrongly. The council is the best one to go to.


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

if you are in the wrong and the rcpsa come round and you tell them to sling it 
then i think there is a chance you will see a police man soon. 

maybe they dont know alot about reps allover ,
but my brother was reported the other day to the rspca by a neighbour that had just moved.

this guy checked the general wellfare of all they had.
corns, python , beardies a water dragon and a cat 
every time i have seen them they are happy,...some use the rspca to get at animal owners they just dont like. 

and as for power... who really has any ?

if you want to continue the power no power discussion 
please PM me. as to save ppl reading :censor: ty


----------



## SWE (May 31, 2008)

*Rspca*

Even if the RSPCA do turn up with the Police unless they have a warrant they still have no power of entry onto your property ..


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*rspca*

yes i also believe this to be correct. 

most ppl usually comply with them because of social compliance.
we are taught that figures with uniforms are of orthority!? 
police and such, even down to high vis jackets ( the real hustle )

sure you can tell them to :censor: off and the police too. 

im sure if the rspca came to your place you would probably, i would think,
be as helful as possible. 
as im sure whatever it is you keep you actually care for so no probs right ?

add me if ya like,


----------



## SWE (May 31, 2008)

*Rspca*

Personally I wouldn't let the RSPCA nowhere near my Reps unless they had a warrant they know nothing about them and would be all to quick to confiscate..


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*mm ok*

well my bro still got all his reps and 50 pluss inverts ,kitten and fish 

maybe he didnt know alot.. i was not there so i cant say !

also they came to my mum and dads when i lived there.
:censor: neighbour.. (our dogs made her dog bark),we had 3 dogs 
all healthy an good (besides cancer the vets didnt find twice) in 1 dog. 

well my experience with them )RSPCA( has been posetive


----------

